# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  غرائب وعجائب من كاس العالم جنوب افريقيا 2010

## mylife079

بعد مرور النصف الاول من مونديال جنوب افريقيا 2010
خروج للفرق الكبيرة على يد فرق تشارك لاول مرة اور بما مرتين او ثلاثة في كاس العالم 
ماذا حدث لايطاليا امام سلوفاكيا
وماذا حدث للديوك الفرنسية 
لو رجعنا لسنة 2006 نجد الفرق في المستوى الذي قدمته ايطاليا وايضاً فرنسا 
المحزن انا ايطاليا بطلة كاس العالم 2006 وفرنسا وصيفة كاس العالم 2006 كلاهما خرجا من الدور الاول . 
من فضلك شاهد الفيديو  


 
كيف كان مستوى ايطاليا عام 2006 وما قدمته لنا في المونديال الحالي  
وكذلك فرنسا  
من فضلك شاهد الفيديو 


 
لم يرتقي مونديال 2010 للمستوى المعهود شاهدنا سيطرة للفرق الضعيفة واقصاء للفرق الكبيرة والعريقة . 
وآخرها كان باقصاء الدنمارك على يد المنتخب الياباني الذي يستحق كل الاحترام والتقدير والتشجيع لفوزه على الخنازير الدنماركية . 
فعلاً كاس عالم غريب وعجيب ويبدو انا القادم اكبر واغرب.

خلاصة الموضوع تحية لمنتخب التانغو الارجنتيني ونتمنا حصوله على اللقب لانه يستحقه لما قدمه من مستوى .

من فضلك شاهد الفيديو 



 
*محمد الحورية*

----------


## Rahma Queen

يسلمو محمد كتير

----------


## mylife079

*مع انك مش من متابعي الرياضة وكاس العالم* 

*مشكورة على المرور نورتي الموضوع*

----------


## anoucha

مشكور محمد كرة القدم غريبة ولا تعترف بالاحصائيات ولا باي شيء

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على مرورك انوشة

----------


## رنيم

يسلموووو

----------


## mylife079

شكرا على المرور رنيم

----------

